# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Does marijuana significantly effect dream recall?

## SketchyTX04

Smoking marijuana can cause some short term memory loss while the drug is active and up to three weeks after use (In my experience). How will this effect dream recall and, in the grand scheme of things, lucid dreaming?

----------


## Turkeh

> _Originally posted by SketchyTX04_
> * How will this effect dream recall and, in the grand scheme of things, lucid dreaming?*



IMO if your getting wrecked every day you have no chance, however its not going to be too much of a problem if a couple of nights a week you smoke. Just bear in mind you are making things harder on yourself generally since smoking messes with your memory.

Anyway im sure this has come up before so try doing a search if you want to know more.

REMEMBER KIDS JUST SAY NO TO DRUGS :-D

----------


## Howie

It does indeed effect dream recall which would then ofcoarse effect Lucid dreaming. In some cases it can detur rcall up to 40 to 50% in some people.  ::?:

----------


## LucidApple

Depends strongly on what specy u use.

the silver haze specy witch only can get u high not stoned, works mostly on an other receptor then not hight species.
also for that reason the silver haze works less good for anti pain or anti astma but gives often lds.
Me but also some othere lucid dreamers i know did get from the haze species lds.

Other more stoned effect giving species like white widdow to name one for example etc, kill your chance for a ld, so thats just the opposite.
so it depends on what specy u got, the hazes work good for lds, rest decrease your chanses for dream recall and lds in most cases.

----------


## sensi

For me when i was a chronic herb smoker i didnt have very good dream recall. I smoked for maybe 10 years, morn noon and night so a bit extreme. In the grand scheme of things it dosnt seem to have affected my dreaming abilities now. I have not had a smoke for 3 years and dreams are just as clear as before i was a smoker. My dream recall is great and lucid dreaming sweet as. So for me when i smoked it wasnt too good but it dosnt seem to have affected me in the long term side of things.

Peace sensi

----------


## Johan

> _Originally posted by LucidApple_
> *Depends strongly on what specy u use.
> 
> the silver haze specy witch only can get u high not stoned, works mostly on an other receptor then not hight species.
> also for that reason the silver haze works less good for anti pain or anti astma but gives often lds.
> Me but also some othere lucid dreamers i know did get from the haze species lds.
> 
> Other more stoned effect giving species like white widdow to name one for example etc, kill your chance for a ld, so thats just the opposite.
> so it depends on what specy u got, the hazes work good for lds, rest decrease your chanses for dream recall and lds in most cases.*



Indeed, every "brand" of weed destroys my dream memory, except Haze. And I did have spontaneous LD's after smoking Haze. It's not really special but I don't want weed to kill my recall so it's the only weed specie I use.

----------


## CT

andre hazes weed?

----------


## Awaken

Weed kills my recall completely - short term ONLY though. I can smoke 5 times a day for 3 weeks if I want, and the second or third night after stopping, the dreams are back to normal.

----------


## LucidApple

rofl CT u need to be dutch to understand that joke lol   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh:: 


But its a good one!

----------


## incubusfunkman

I smoked some honey oil on top of blueberry chronic the other night and i had 4 LDs that night!!! i actaully balanced my chakrs system in one of my dreams, so i guess it depends on the person and type of mj. 

Peace

----------


## morphogenesis

for me it just takes practice remembering your dreams when under the influence of mj. it is like you start from scratch when you start smoking because of the altered state of consiousness but with practice you can remmber most of your dreams when high. in some cases it makes me fal asleep so quickly thta i am stil consious and thus induces a lucid dream.

----------


## Soilent Green

yeah... one of my few experiences with LDing involved smoking a bong right before bed. I guess it just depends on the person..  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by LucidApple_
> *rofl CT u need to be dutch to understand that joke lol * * **



CT IS Dutch...

----------


## Floor

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-LucidApple
> 			
> 		
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's what he was getting at ....

----------


## ThomasELEN

Morphogenesis Wrote 




> ...it just takes practice remembering your dreams when under the influence of mj. it is like you start from scratch when you start smoking because of the altered state of consiousness but with practice you can remmber most of your dreams when high.[/b]



Dang Morphogenesis, I think you read my thoughts exactly. 

I smoke daily. Now, I'm able to recall all my dreams since I've been practicing it. For me, it's the caffeine that totally messes up my dream recall. 

I actually had my first Lucid Dream when I was stoned out my mind. It was also the same day that I saw "Waking Life" for the first time, so that could've been a bigger factor.

----------


## Acid_Alex

What does one mean by 'waking life'???
i have some ideas but as always can never be too sure.

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by Acid_Alex_
> *What does one mean by 'waking life'???
> i have some ideas but as always can never be too sure.*



Waking life is the title of a movie that involves around lucid dreams.

----------


## Simonster

Strangely enough, marijuana increases your blood levels of melatonin. Melatonin is well known for its effects on dreams.

Hmmmm....

----------


## Khronos

Weed can do wonders... its a fact that when on weed you can strongly focus on one specific task (and only one), so if you have a passion for dreaming and smoke weed it will greatly effect the outcome of your LD. In most cases though, people just go stupid and shut down their dream recall.  :tongue2:

----------


## Acid_Alex

lol the latter would be me
Shut down and go stupid for a while .... it helps when ur brain is overactive.

----------


## incubusfunkman

weed, does in fact raise the melatonin level, witch makes you very tired, probly why your dreams arent as vivid, to tired,less alert

acid alex: love your name/signature.

----------


## Acid_Alex

heh ,
thank you ...... no1 ever said that b4 .... The name comes from when i was working in a greengrocers with hippies an takin psychedelics etc.
The Sig is from stairway to heaven ..... but its also a truth ive come to realise  ::D:

----------


## Santa

I smoke occasionally and have found that my dream recall was not negatively effected.
Sometimes I will have really vivid dreams the night after smoking.
I think if you go to bed high it messes up your recall more.

----------


## trickynishidake

I have never had any luck with dream recall after smoking. Of course I don't think i have ever focused on *trying* to have a lucid dream.... usually i just conk out and that's it until morning. on the other hand i find it really hard to sleep during the most psychoactive part of the high cause my brain is going like 90 mph traffic.... I wonder what some relaxation and mental focus techniques would yield if I tried to sleep at that point.... interesting.... I only smoke occassionally so I will have to remember to try this and report back. My brother on the other hand is a heavy toker, I wil have to ask him about his dream recall. I wonder if he has ever tried to LD  ::D:

----------


## clockwork-dreamer

in my own experience mj does put up a barrier to dream recall (not sure about the act of dreaming - is it that i've not dreamt, or just that i can't remember it?). But it doesn't make it impossible, if anything i think it's done my recall abilities a lot of good having to learn to work round thuis barrier.

----------


## OldSouthPremium

ya i got baked last night, (had a few Gravity Bong hoots), and this morning I couldn't remember a THING about my dream that night. And my recall's pretty good.

----------


## wombing

it ravages my chances of becoming lucid, or even remembering any dreams. i went from a daily user to once a week in order to lucid dream. thus far its been a worthwhile decision   :smiley:  

  and i've enjoyed some hashish this afternoon, so i have the best of both worlds right now

----------


## Gwendolyn

For some, marijuana helps get them into the world of lucidity. For others, it ruins their chances of becoming lucid, which is how it is with me. People are different, and if you are really interested, experiment with it, and see how it is with you..

----------


## Leo Volont

I myself only got high once.... from 1968 to 1974.

----------


## mongreloctopus

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *I myself only got high once.... from 1968 to 1974.*



that mustve been some good cannabis

----------


## Gwendolyn

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *I myself only got high once.... from 1968 to 1974.*




Ahh...The late sixties and early seventies. Must've been a great time to live in.

----------


## Dangeruss

cannabis reduces my recall to a bunch of disconnected fragments which are harder to remember because of their dissociation. If you burn out (and if you do you know what I mean) then try splitting up your sleep period. Even with heavy cannabis use i can recall normally if I take a 2-3 hour nap in the evening, then go back to bed about an hour afterwards.

Of course, the best way to find out is to simply try sleeping with and without having smoked the day of. I've never had recall problems last for more than a day so if you can go one day without getting high you should be able to find out.

Also, heavy use followed by quitting cold turkey can cause an effect called REM-backlash. Basically if you smoke all the time and then just stop, your dreams will be out of control for the next few days. Last week I slept all day after taking a break from smoking and I literally got lost in the dream world because my dream spanned 3 days and it was hyperreal (as real or more real than waking perception). That was freaking awesome.

----------


## Neruo

I advise some herion, cokain, schrooms and some morfine (to get to sleep).

Sure to give you great dreams.

lol  :smiley:    I think I wouldn't care to much. Don't to drugs for dreams. Do drugs for fun, do chocolate or B6 for dreams.

----------


## AirRick101

I think that tripping on weed once is a very enlightening exp that you can always remember.  It's impossible to describe.  I'm not a regular user, though, but I don't think there was a time I felt more liberated (except dreams, haha)

But remember that remembering dreams is different than remembering waking memories, so I believe they use different parts of the brain.  You should even "feel" the memories coming from somewhere else when you compare them.

----------


## exploreyourmind

> _Originally posted by AirRick101_
> *I think that tripping on weed once is a very enlightening exp that you can always remember. *It's impossible to describe.*



you don't trip while smoking weed. and no, you can't always remember it actually.

----------


## 5w0rdf15h

Around here we only got yukon gold and white widow occasonally ships in. i am going to experiment with this to see the effectiveness of the best buds on Lucidity and Dream Recall. I also got another thing The drug in Benedryl Dyphenhydramine makes some really screwed up dreams and like you hear people talking to you and its all jiberish but you understand wat there tring to say, and wen you talk back you wake up then say the word....... you then remember every dream  :smiley:  but ill check back to this topic in a week or two with my bud update.

----------


## ExoticNebraskan

I've noticed that marijuana doesn't really affect whether or not I'm able to remember my dreams or not. Sometimes I remember them as soon as I wake up, other times it takes me a little while - maybe a few hours to remember them.  Other times I just don't remember them at all. I'm also a pretty regular marijuana smoker.

----------


## SpanishFlea

I know that it significantly effects my dream recall. I guess the short term memory thing explains it. Though, I have had lucid dreams even right after I smoke. For the most part, I never remember dreams when I smoke. I like it too much though, it's not hard for me to quit, but I'd rather be baked usually. There will be cycles where at a certain time in the month I'll be like "Yeah! Im gonna quit smoking, start meditating, and lucid dream!" then by the time I start making any progress my buddy is like "dude I got some really good weed" and Im done. Hahaha

----------


## Philosopher8659

You seem to be asking if short term memory is different from short term memory. 

Secondly, lucid dreaming relies on clarity of mind. Another obvious answer.

----------


## Ashouren

Yeh same with me, have weak recall because of MJ, without it i start to improve my dream recall, but after i smoke it there's only a picture or unclear fragments on the rare ocasions where i remember something :/

----------


## Cosmix

I smoked ganja pretty regularly for 3 years (had a medical card for insomnia and anxiety).  At first it didn't have an effect on my dreaming.  After a while my dreams turned pretty nuts, like the most random series of events I could not ever imagine.  After a couple years my dream recall started going BAD.  It got to the point where I might remember a dream once every two weeks.  Through the discovery of lucid dreaming and other things related to LD I decided to try and quit.  I haven't smoked in 8 months and I can recall 2-3 dreams a night now.  The vividness of dreams has returned and after having a few LD's I don't think I can ever go back to MJ, especially since it makes me feint now as well.  No more insomnia or anxiety either, thanks to MJ or the power of mind and healing  :smiley:

----------


## eperbokor

Pot gets me to sleep superfast and I have perfect recall with it. Never had an LD with it, but I don't smoke that much.

----------


## Supernova

> Weed can do wonders... its a fact that when on weed you can strongly focus on one specific task



...for a maximum of 20 seconds at a time.

The exact effect on recall is effected by numerous factors.  It varies from peron to person, strain to strain, and it also matters how long before seep you smoke.  In my experience closer to bed means more difficult recall but a greater effect on dream content.  You can learn to have good recall after smoking, it's just difficult.

----------


## alxxxx

YES.

I've been a daily smoker for about 5 months now.  I finally decided it was time for a t-break last Friday, which I ended up breaking on.. Saturday, and last night.  I'm sticking to my word now though, I really wanna do it.  

anyways

The first night I didn't smoke, for the first time in 5 months, I actually had a dream I could recall.  I realize we dream everynight, but it's been soo many months since I have woken up and remembered a dream.  It could be a coincidence, but I don't think so.

----------


## zhineTech

its a documented fact that smoking weed causes your melatonin levels to go through the roof, far more than what taking a few capsules of melatonin would do.

melatonin suppresses REM sleep, thus smoking suppresses dreaming. regular smoking even more so, your levels are gonna be all kinds of messed up.

it's unfortunate, cause i love to smoke.

----------


## Elroy

I have recently quit from smoking weed. I smoked about a gram a day and the months before i quit about 2 grams. I have done that for about a year or so. In that time i couldn't remember a single dream. Now that i have quit smoking for about 2 weeks i start to remember dreams every night. So yes, i would say it does greatly affect your dream recall.

----------


## Kaizer

I've found that smoking earlier in the day doesn't have a significant effect on recall, as long as you're not high or drowsy from coming down from a high when you go to bed. Basically, if you're a chronic smoker who goes through an eighth or more in about 4 days, your dream recall is going to be shot. Otherwise, it's not that big of a deal.

----------


## Metallica

The first time i smoked weed (only like a year ago) i didn't feel 'normal' for like 5 weeks afterwards. after that though my dream recall went back to normal and such. I don't remember that many of my dreams though which is always very dissapointing.
Shrooms on the other hand...  :wink2:

----------


## inthemirror92

Here's a thread i made about one of my experiences with it. give it a look.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/thc-helping-wild-94682/

----------


## stateoftrance

I'm a bit of a noob, only a couple of lucids so far, but i have been tryin to keep a continuous DJ and i smoke quite often, used to be everynight, now, like every other, for me if i smoke the night before, (usually 3-4 hours before i go to bed) i cant even remember my dream after waking, just complete blankness, but if i dont smoke at all, or early enough in the day, i am usually quite aware of everything in my dreams, which sometimes seems to last full days

----------


## Cethulsus

well, it sure does affect your body. your liver is probably rotting by now. I'd quit.

----------


## roy13161

i had good recall after smoking the same night. i have even become lucid after having smoked 2 days prier.

----------


## CazmoV

From my personal experience, I have almost zero dream recall when I smoke. I don't think this is so much to do with short term memory, but more due to sleep quality. As I understand it, the massive dopamine release will prevent you from properly entering REM - this is why it's common to wake up after a heavy smoke still feeling tired, even if you slept for 10 hours. However, the other day I had a heavy smoking session and whilst I didn't remember dreams for the most part, I did remember some from the morning part of my sleep. Overall though, if you're interested in pursuing lucid dreams, I would not smoke regularly. I've not smoked in a few days and already I have much stronger dream recall.

----------


## Lang

This thread has been inactive for years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't revive old threads (this is called "necro-posting" and is against forum rules) 


~ Lang.
Dream Views Moderator.

This topic is locked

----------

